# AXA or BXA for Clausing 100 mkIII



## smarsh361 (Sep 21, 2013)

Which size tool post is best for the Clausing mkIII. AXA says good from 6-12. BXA says good 10-15. As expensive as these are just wanna make a good informed purchase. Thanks.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 21, 2013)

I believe that's a 12" lathe.  A BXA will fit but it might look a little big.  It also gives you the option of upgrading later to a larger lathe up to 15".  An AXA will work perfectly and will appear "appropriately sized" for the machine.  Some folks like the option of using 5/8" tooling with the BXA holders.  I don't think you're missing-out on too much at all and if it were my machine, I'd go with an AXA and use 1/2" tooling.

EDIT:  If you get a BXA, you will not be able to use 5/8" tooling even though it fits in the holders.  There will not be enough up/down travel to center a 5/8" tool on a 12" lathe.

Ray


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 22, 2013)

I would also go with the AXA.  I mostly use 3/8" tooling on my 12x36.

Robert D.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 22, 2013)

Absolutely... Yes, I think 3/8 tooling is a very reasonable approach too.  It's what I used for a very long time with no problems at all.  When I got a bigger lathe, I upgraded to a BXA and it became a hassle to keep switching back/forth between different sizes.

3/8 is very appropriate for that machine.  My experience is to pick one and stick with it.  The next thing I would recommend is getting as many additional holders as you can afford.  I'm up to about 30 -maybe more -and I use them all.

My only reason for suggesting 1/2" is in case you go with a 13 or 14" lathe some day...  3/8 is really most appropriate for that machine and 1/2" will work too but the larger tooling sometimes gets in your way when doing small stuff.

Ray



wa5cab said:


> I would also go with the AXA.  I mostly use 3/8" tooling on my 12x36.
> 
> Robert D.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Sep 22, 2013)

There is one nice aspect of selecting a BXA and that is the ability to fit a scissor type knurl to the tool holder which is nice. I run a BXA on my Craftsman 12" lathe and it has never caused me any dissatisfaction.


----------



## Al_T (Sep 22, 2013)

Ray C said:


> I believe that's a 12" lathe.  A BXA will fit but it might look a little big.  It also gives you the option of upgrading later to a larger lathe up to 15".  An AXA will work perfectly and will appear "appropriately sized" for the machine.  Some folks like the option of using 5/8" tooling with the BXA holders.  I don't think you're missing-out on too much at all and if it were my machine, I'd go with an AXA and use 1/2" tooling.
> 
> EDIT:  If you get a BXA, you will not be able to use 5/8" tooling even though it fits in the holders.  There will not be enough up/down travel to center a 5/8" tool on a 12" lathe.
> 
> Ray



5/8" tooling works on my 12" lathe. Tight but it does center fine. However 3/8" or 1/2" is all that is really needed.


----------



## smarsh361 (Sep 22, 2013)

After all of your advice and careful measurement I believe AXA is the right tool post for me.


----------



## Newmetalmark (Oct 17, 2013)

I have an Aloris AT-19 knurling tool I ordered for my AXA size tool post; it works fine.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 17, 2013)

Newmetalmark said:


> I have an Aloris AT-19 knurling tool I ordered for my AXA size tool post; it works fine.



I could not afford to do Aloris or Dorian brand tool post stuff for that matter. The combined costs of my BXA tool post set, plus my scissor knurl together did not cost what that Aloris scissor knurler cost. I am not aware of a low cost import alternative to the Aloris you mentioned that would work for an AXA. Most I have seen are for the BXA size posts. I am envious of those that can afford the good stuff!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 17, 2013)

Uncle Buck said:


> I could not afford to do Aloris or Dorian brand tool post stuff for that matter. The combined costs of my BXA tool post set, plus my scissor knurl together did not cost what that Aloris scissor knurler cost. I am not aware of a low cost import alternative to the Aloris you mentioned that would work for an AXA. Most I have seen are for the BXA size posts. I am envious of those that can afford the good stuff!



I can't afford it, but I am always looking at my wish list, and checking Craigslist!    ...  I have been slowly lucky and replacing what I wanted to so far.  I have even been lucky on Ebay quite a few times.  Still looking!  


Bernie


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 17, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> I can't afford it, but I am always looking at my wish list, and checking Craigslist!    ...  I have been slowly lucky and replacing what I wanted to so far.  I have even been lucky on Ebay quite a few times.  Still looking!
> 
> 
> Bernie



Makes things more difficult for me since I don't ebay..............mainly CL.


----------

